# iPod dit Musique ne lit pas les morceaux



## 2keyz (6 Novembre 2011)

Grgr nouveau bug qui vient d'apparaître... Quand je lance mon app "Musique" ancienement ipod et que je sélectionne un morceau ce dernier se lance, mais ne se lit pas et bloque l'app musique...

je suis allé ds le dock (double clic) et j'ai relancé Musique, mais rien n'y fait. J ai donc branché l'ipad sur l'ordi. J'ai effacé la musique, puis je l'ai re synchronisé via iTunes. Tjrs le même problème...

J'irai demain l'apporter ds un apple store... si jamais quelque à une idée

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h50 ----------

ah oui et biensûr ipad2 sous iOS5... j'ai eu aucun problème à l'installation de la version 5 !


----------



## Chalkduster (6 Novembre 2011)

Si ton ipod bug (si j'ai bien compris), tu peux le restaurer via itunes, ça réglera peut être ton problème.


----------

